# A cool little flower, IMO....



## pavel (Jan 16, 2012)

Not a very prolific bloomer, but flowers off and on throughout the year.

H. zebrina


----------



## Toogledoo (Jan 17, 2012)

That is a very cool flower! Doesn't even look real. I like it.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Jan 18, 2012)

Cool flower imo too . Thanks for sharing .


----------



## Shrike (Jan 18, 2012)

Very cool!  If you like unique blossoms, you should get into the genus Hoya.


----------



## pavel (Jan 18, 2012)

Shrike said:


> Very cool!  If you're like unique blossoms, you should get into the genus Hoya.


I have a few of those too.    Personally, while there truly are a lot of cool flowers spread amongst the plant kingdom, I think many of the neatest are in the orchid family.


----------



## Shrike (Jan 18, 2012)

pavel said:


> I have a few of those too.    Personally, while there truly are a lot of cool flowers spread amongst the plant kingdom, I think many of the neatest are in the orchid family.


Orchids are definitely amazing.  I guess I've always preferred Hoyas due to ease of care.  In my experience, they're extremely hardy...except when it comes to mealy bugs.  Mealy bugs are their kryptonite.


----------



## Ran (Jan 18, 2012)

Wow! Looks otherworldly! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Jan 19, 2012)

One of my hoyas just died of a mealy infestation... Hoyas are gorgeous but when looking at strange, nepenthes, not their flowers but their pitchers are something u cant compare to in the plant kingdom. One of the Interesting orchids has got to be the Paphiopedilums, their flowers are also very unique! Btw pavel, do u have a full pic of that H zebrina? Just wana see how big it is .


----------



## pavel (Jan 19, 2012)

Hendi, 
Bummer, what hoya did you lose? 

Love cps!  N. bicalcarata is by far my favorite Nep.  Alas, can't see myself ever owning one -- suckers just get too darned HUGE!  Darlingtonia and Cephalotus are awesome as well!

If you wish to see unique design, look at the flowers of the orchid genus Coryanthes!

Currently don't have a pic of the Huernia.  It isn't all that terribly large, and actually has recently gotten a bit smaller as I removed some "arms" for propogation.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Jan 23, 2012)

Not sure of the hoya species, my mom saw it at a great deal and picked it up .

I have a large bical coming in this feb/march . But i agree they get ultra huge, like really. Huge. My cephalotus has no leaves now . Cos i plucked them all and am doing propogation through leaf pullings!

oh wow coryanthes are beautiful! Looks sort of like a deformed nepenthes pitcher .

Propogation is very fun to do isnt it? Hahaha, all my CPs, drosera and cephalotus look so bald and ugly cos i keep pulling their leaves .


----------



## pavel (Jan 23, 2012)

Hendersoniana said:


> Not sure of the hoya species, my mom saw it at a great deal and picked it up .
> 
> I have a large bical coming in this feb/march . But i agree they get ultra huge, like really. Huge. My cephalotus has no leaves now . Cos i plucked them all and am doing propogation through leaf pullings!
> 
> ...


I have the hardest time with Cephs which really slays me because I think they're awesome plants.

Did you read up on how the Coryanthes flowers function?  It's very cool.  If you didn't, I recommend doing so.

I've got at least one hoya that is due for a pruning come spring ... there's a stray 4ft vine that is getting on my nerves.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Jan 23, 2012)

Hmm what are your conditions like? Find the problem and it can be fixed easily, cephs are not verybdemading . 

Yes i just read, pretty intricate way to pollinate! But than again, nature is very intricate!

Hoya at 4ft, wow thats long! Vines do get pretty messy haha!


----------

